# Abu Dhabi entry permit/ Dubai Landing?



## alixy007 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi,

I just received my entry permit (issued in Abu Dhabi) but I want to enter and land in Dubai as I will be based there. I was wondering can I do that with Abu dhabi issued entry permit?

Also, for my residency permit (medical tests, Emirates ID, etc), should the steps be completed in Abu Dhabi or can it be done in Dubai?

Thank you


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Landing is fine but you will need to do the medical and ID process in the Emirate that is issuing your work visa.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## EgyptOverseer (Jan 7, 2016)

You can do the medical and ID in Dubai. For the medical you will need the medical insurance card and for the ID you will need to get the Visa stamped in Abu Dhabi. Cumbersome but still possible. 

I had it the other way around (Dubai visa and being based in Abu Dhabi), landed earlier this month so I talk from experience.


----------

